# CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen



## Twrain (2. Juli 2017)

*CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Ich möchte gerne den Lüfter meines CPU-Kühlers austauschen, da dieser nun schon an die vier Jahre alt ist und in letzter Zeit angefangen hat, ein hochfrequentes (Motoren?)-Geräusch zu fabrizieren. Der Kühler und das Mainboard stammen noch aus meinem alten HP ENVY h8-1425eg. Mir ist bewusst, dass man den Kühler eigentlich komplett tauschen sollte, jedoch lohnt sich das für mich nicht, da ich den i7 3770 (ohne K) nicht übertakten kann und der Kühler eigentlich ausreicht. Außerdem möchte ich nicht mehr als maximal 17€ für einen Ersatz ausgeben.

Folgende Fragen stelle ich mir nun:

1.) Kann man den Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers ohne Probleme austauschen?
2.) Welcher 80mm-PWM-Lüfter eignet sich als Ersatz?

Das ist der Kühler: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/614EZhOTSnL._SL500_AC_SS350_.jpg

Der Lüfter ist einfach oben auf den Kühler geschraubt, man sollte ihn also einfach austauschen können, oder? 

Als mögliche Ersatzlüfter habe ich diese Kandidaten gefunden:

- ARCTIC F8 PWM Rev. 2 (ab 3,00€ - sehr günstig, recht leise, gute Bewertungen, 860-2.000 U/min, geringer statischer Druck?)

- Cooler Master Blade Master 80 (ab 12,00€, recht laut, überwigend positive Bewertungen, 800-3000 U/min)

- Noctua NF-A8 (ab 16,00€ - recht teuer, sehr leise, sehr gute Bewertungen, 450-2.200 U/Min)

- Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan P-P(ab 15,00€ - recht teuer, sehr leise, wenige bis keine Bewertungen, 500-2.000 U/min)

Andere Vorschläge?

Da die Lüfter unterschiedliche Anlaufgeschwindigkeiten haben und ich nicht weiß, bei welcher Geschwindigkeit der momentane Lüfter anläuft (beschnittenes BIOS - sehr wenige Informationen), frage ich mich, ob es evtl. Probleme mit der PWM-Steuerung des Mainboards geben könnte. Das Mainboard überprüft jedenfalls beim Anschalten des PCs, ob der CPU-Lüfter läuft. Ist nun jedoch die Anlaufgeschwindkeit geringer und das Mainboard geht von einer Anlaufgeschwindigkeit von 800 RPM anstelle von 450 (Noctua) aus, könnte es in dem Fall evtl. Probleme geben?

Selbe Frage stellt sich auch zur Startspannung. Macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob der Lüfter eine Startspannung von 5V oder 7V hat?

Reicht der ARCTIC F8 als Ersatz oder sollte es lieber ein hochwertigerer Lüfter sein? Leise sollte er schon sein. Ich tendiere ja zum Noctua NF-A8, aber der Preis ist schon recht hoch. Ich möchte Mainboard + CPU noch ca. 1 Jahr nutzen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Abductee (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Die Anlaufspannung ist egal, das ist ein PWM-Lüfter.

Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Vom übrigen Geld würd ich noch neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen.

Beim Kühlerwechsel wär ich mir nicht sicher ob der Lochabstand passt.
Da kochen die Hersteller von Fertig-PC's gerne mal ein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Für 20 € gibt schon vernünftige Kühler, wieso nicht direkt Nägel mit Köpfen machen ?


----------



## tobse2056 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Für 20 € gibt schon vernünftige Kühler, wieso nicht direkt Nägel mit Köpfen machen ?



Für den alten und einfachen Kühler noch Geld zu investieren macht auch nicht mehr wirklich sinn.

Für 3 Euro mehr gibt es schon den  Cryorig M9i
Cryorig M9i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder  den EKL Alpenföhn Sella
EKL Alpenföhn Sella Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch wenn dein jetziger ausreicht, werden diese Leiser sein was auch ganz angenehm ist.


----------



## Twrain (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Anlaufspannung ist egal, das ist ein PWM-Lüfter.
> 
> Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Vom übrigen Geld würd ich noch neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen.
> ...



Ich würde gerne darauf verzichten, den kompletten Kühler zu wechseln. Das HP-Mainboard ist gut, solange man es im Fertig-PC betreibt und nichts verändern möchte.  Alleine der Umzug vom HP-Gehäuse ins Corsair war sehr nervenaufreibend, weil es fast keine Dokumentation gibt. Mit viel Glück hatte ich eine Skizze zum Anschluss der Gehäusekabel (HD, Anschalter, Reset, etc.) gefunden. Auch gibt es nur einen Gehäuse-Lüfteranschluss auf dem Board, der, wenn nicht mit dem standardmäßigen 92mm Foxconn-Lüfter betrieben, viel zu hohe Werte ausgibt (120mm Lüfter lief IMMER bei fast 90%), sodass ich mir eine externe Lüftersteuerung anschaffen musste, um überhaupt meine zusätzlichen Gehäuselufter anschließen zu können. BIOS ist böse beschnitten und es lässt sich kaum etwas einstellen, erst recht nicht übertakten. 

So, nun kann man sich denken, warum ich alleine schon davor Angst habe, den 80mm-Lüfter zu tauschen. Da ich bezüglich der Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit im BIOS überhaupt nichts einstellen kann und mit der Erfahrung, dass das Board schon mit dem Wechseln vom 92mm auf den 120mm Gehäuselüfter nicht klar kam, möchte ich den Kühler nicht wechseln. Den HP-Ersatzkühler mit demselben Lüfter gibt es leider nur in den USA. HP verbaut anscheinend entweder Cooler Master-Lüfter oder AVC-Lüfter. Hier sieht's eher nach einem AVC-Lüfter aus.

Reicht der Noctua-Lüfter mit 1800 RPM für den kleinen Kühler? Sollten es nicht mindestens 2000+ RPM sein? Ansonsten finde ich den von der Preis/Leistung her sehr gut.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Auf diese 200 RPM kommt es nicht an, der würde daher auch ausreichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Vom übrigen Geld würd ich noch neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen..


Das ist eine gute Lösung von Abductee. Alternativ, von preiswert auf teurer
EKL Alpenföhn Basic, 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 80mm PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-A8 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du das doppelte investieren willst, sollte dieser Kühler mit Push-Pin einfach zu montieren sein und bringt erheblich mehr Ruhe ins Gehäuse:
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Twrain (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Vorschläge.

Ich habe mich noch etwas über das HP-Mainboard informiert und es scheint keine gute Idee zu sein, den kompletten Kühler zu wechseln. Folgendes habe ich in einem englischen Forum gefunden:

"I must mention the CPU cooler was a nightmare to install as HP's stock backplate is thicker than stock Intel, with nuts wielded on and the socket is glued to the motherboard. So I had to drill the nuts out and use a hair-dryer plus dental floss to get through the glue (all while attached to the motherboard)"

Erm ja, da muss man eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen... Leute, kauft niemals einen Fertig-PC!

Das Board sieht von hinten so aus:

http://community.coolermaster.com/uploads/monthly_08_2015/post-100578-0-33730700-1439132601.jpg

Schade, dass der i7 3770 mit den 12 GB Ram noch so gut ist, ansonsten hätte ich das Board zusammen mit CPU und RAM schon längst ersetzt. 

Ich war eigentlich kurz davor, mir einen neuen Kühler zu bestellen, da Temperaturen von bis zu 70°C unter Last im Sommer doch schon recht grenzwertig sind. Nun gut, da ich keine Lust habe das Mainboard aufzubohren bzw. den Kleber von der Backplate zu entfernen, bleibt jetzt nur noch der Lüftertausch.

Ich schwanke nun zwischen folgenden Lüftern: 

Pure Wings 2 PWM 80mm
- Lautstärke bei 12V (dB(A)) 19.2
- Fördervolumen bei 12V (cfm, m3/h) 26.3 / 44.45
- Luftdruck @ 12V (mm H2O) 1.85
- 1900 RPM

Noctua NF R8 redux
- Geräuschentwicklung 17 dB(A)
- Volumenstrom 53 m³/h
- Luftdruck: 1,41 mm H2O
- 1800 RPM

Der Pure Wings hat eine höheren Luftdruck, dafür aber ein geringeres Fördervolumen als der Noctua-Lüfter. Da das Teil auf den CPU-Kühler kommt, sollte es doch besser sein, den Lüfter mit dem höheren Druck zu nehmen, oder?


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Wenn der platz da ist, kannst auch einen 120mm auf 80 mm fanadapter nehmen und einen 120mm Lüfter.
Sollte bei weniger Rpm mehr Luft befördern als der 80mm quirl.


Bitspower Ultimate Lüfteradapter/Fan Adapter 80/92mm auf 120mm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und dazu noch nen 120mm PWM Lüfter


----------



## Twrain (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Wenn der platz da ist, kannst auch einen 120mm auf 80 mm fanadapter nehmen und einen 120mm Lüfter.
> Sollte bei weniger Rpm mehr Luft befördern als der 80mm quirl.
> 
> 
> ...



Vom Platz her könnte das gerade so passen. Auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert, aber ich wette, dass das Mainboard den Lüfter dann dauerhaft mit um die 1200 RPM oder mehr betreibt. Der 3-Pin-Gehäuselüfter-Anschluss hat anscheinend auch ein Minimum-Speed (siehe ersten Post) im BIOS festgesetzt. Dort war früher im originalen HP-Case ein 92 mm Lüfter verbaut. Das BIOS würde den 120mm-Lüfter dann wie den 80mm-Lüfter behandeln, was problematisch werden könnte. Es gibt sogar berichte, dass der PC gar nicht mehr startet und man einen CPU-Lüfter-Fehler erhält - sogar nach dem Wechsel des 80mm-Lüfters auf einen anderen 80mm-Lüfter.

Ich denke, ich probiere es erstmal mit einem 80mm-Lüfter. Das sollte noch die Variante mit dem geringsten Risiko sein. Vielleicht kann mir jemand noch bei der Frage oben bezüglich des statischen Drucks helfen. Wäre nett


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Nimm den Noctua, allein schon wegen dem besseren Lager würd ich mich für den entscheiden.

Schraub den Lüfter für einen Testlauf erstmal nicht fest, falls die Lüftersteuerung doch spinnt und der Meinung ist die Drehzahl ist zu wenig, kannst du ihn ohne Beschädigung zurückschicken.


----------



## Twrain (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-KÃ¼hler: 80mm-LÃ¼fter austauschen*

Nach langer Recherche habe ich nun herausgefunden, dass, falls man die vormontierte HP-Backplate nicht entfernen kann/möchte, man einen CPU-Kühler zum hereinschrauben für den Sockel 1155 kaufen muss. 

Beispiele (Backplate beachten):

LOGISYS Computer IC231PWM 100mm Hydro Bearing Theta 31 CPU Cooler: LOGISYS Computer IC231PWM Theta 31 CPU Cooler-Newegg.com
Akasa AK-CC7129BP01: Akasa AK-CC7129BP01 Low Profile CPU-Kuhler - 74mm
Silverstone SST-AR10-115XS: Silverstone SST-AR10-115XS CPU-Kuhler - 70 mm
Titan DC-155A915Z/R Topblow Kühler: Titan DC-155A915Z/R Topblow Kühler - CPU Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
Xilence I250PWM: Xilence I250PWM Topblow Kühler - CPU Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-65: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...mo-Cool-LC-CC-65-Topblow-Kuehler_1031079.html
Dynatron K666: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Dynatron-K666-Tower-Kuehler_651868.html

Xilence I402 Tower Kühler: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Xilence-I402-Tower-Kuehler_1007582.html

Außer dem Xilence I402 sind das leider alles Low-Profile-Kühler. Kennt evtl. noch jemand einen besseren Kühler mit diesem Montageverfahren? Ansonsten scheint mir der Xilence I402 einen ganz guten Eindruck zu machen. Der hat zwar nur einen 92mm-Lüfter, sollte aber vom ganzen Kühlerdesign schon viel besser sein als mein jetziger CPU-Kühler. Preislich liegt er bei ca. 15€, was vollkommen ok ist. Ich denke, den kann man mangels Alternativen nehmen, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Die meisten Kühler von der Mittelklasse an aufwärts verwenden verschraubte Backplates. Deren Gewindedurchmesser sind aber Kühlerspezifisch, je nach Modell dient außerdem die Gewindehöhe als Begrenzung für das Anzugsmoment. Um zu beurteilen, ob ein alternativer Kühler passt, müsste man das Gewinde der HP-Backplate kennen und bräuchte ein Bild der Mainboard-Oberseite.


----------



## Twrain (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die meisten Kühler von der Mittelklasse an aufwärts verwenden verschraubte Backplates. Deren Gewindedurchmesser sind aber Kühlerspezifisch, je nach Modell dient außerdem die Gewindehöhe als Begrenzung für das Anzugsmoment. Um zu beurteilen, ob ein alternativer Kühler passt, müsste man das Gewinde der HP-Backplate kennen und bräuchte ein Bild der Mainboard-Oberseite.



Das dachte ich mir auch und habe letzte Woche viele Bilder verglichen und bin der Meinung, dass der Xilence I402 evtl. passen könnte. Der LOGISYS/Deepcool Theta 31 passt laut einem User aus dem HP-Forum auf jeden Fall, ist aber leider in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich. Der Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo passt nur, wenn man ihn direkt auf das Mainboard schraubt, ohne die von Cooler Master bereitgestellten Abstandhalter (https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...4_GmwT-JJVNkr2Ngz2j_BkbnER69MkNv3kXULM71gCDdA) zu verweden. Dafür muss man aber die Federn von den Schrauben entfernen, damit man den Kühler direkt auf der Backplate befestigen kann. Hier sollte man dann sehr genau aufpassen, damit der Hyper 212 Evo nicht zu fest oder zu locker sitzt.

HP-Backplate: http://i.imgur.com/nNpPvka.jpg
Cooler Master 212 Evo: https://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2011/11/21195309758l.JPG
Deepcool Theta 31: http://www.deepcool.com/product/cpucooler/intellga1150/Upload/b29f250f73c8484ebbf124b77dc1be71.jpg
Xilence I402: https://eteknix-eteknixltd.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/XC026_01.jpg
https://eteknix-eteknixltd.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DSC_2795.jpg

Auf den Xilence I402 warte ich nun schon seit einer Woche. Ich werde dann berichten, ob er passt oder nicht. Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Dazu habe ich mir noch Arctic MX-2 und das ArctiClean-Kit bestellt. Es wird bestimmt nicht so einfach, die vier Jahre alte HP-Qualitäts-Wärmeleitpaste von der CPU zu entfernen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Der 212 Evo nutzt M3-Gewinde, das eröffnet dir eigentlich sehr viele Möglichkeiten solange die Backplate auf der Mainboard-Vorderseite nicht übersteht. Einfach die Abstandshalter und Quertraversen von z.B. EKL, Noctua, Thermalright, Thermaltake oder Enermax (bei letzteren dreien musst du ggf. das Herstellergewinde rausbohren oder aufpassen, dass sich der Abstandshalter richtig mitdreht) auf das Board stapeln und von oben mit M3-Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt an der HP-Backplate fixieren. Wie diese Verbindung zustande kommt ist ja eigentlich egal, solange der Abstand stimmt. Auch einen Versuch wert ist Arctic. Zumindest die Freezer i32/33 nutzen ebenfalls eine M3-Backplate, die ungefähr bündig mit der Platinenoberseite abschließt. (Allerdings ist bei Arctic die Backplate-Flexibilität Teil des Halterungskonzeptes. Ich würde mir bei Ivy Bridge zwar nicht so viel Gedanken über zu hohe Anpresskräfte durch die HP-Stahlbackplate machen, aber zumindest die Originalschrauben des i32 solltest du nicht voll anziehen – siehe auch die kommende PCGH 09/2017)


----------



## Twrain (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: 80mm-Lüfter austauschen*

Der Xilence I402 ist heute angekommen und passt tatsächlich ohne Weiteres auf die HP-Backplate. Auch das HP-Mainboard hat den 92mm-Lüfter ohne Probleme akzeptiert. Auf dem alten Kühler war richtig Dick Wärmeleitpaste drauf, die sogar über den linken Rand hinaus aufgetragen wurde. Hat etwas gedauert, die CPU zu reinigen, da das Zeug trotz Arctic-CPU-Reinigungsmittel schwer abzubekommen war.

Anstelle der Xilence-Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Arctic MX-2 genommen. Die Temperaturen beim Gaming sind von 69-75 °C auf 58-62 °C gefallen! Die Lautstärke ist ein Traum, der 92mm-Xilence-Lüfter ist kaum zu hören.

Das einzige Problem war, dass ich bei der ersten Montage vergessen hatte, die Schutzfolie unter dem CPU-Kühler zu entfernen, obwohl ich diese beim Auspacken gesehen habe. Aufgefallen ist es mir erst, als beim ersten Testlauf die Idle-Temperaturen bei um die 50 °C lagen und unter 30% Last auf 70 °C hochgingen. Also nochmal alles runter und von vorne beginnen. Richtig dumm... 

Dem Xilence I402 liegt übrigends keine Montageanleitung bei. Warum man gerade daran gespart hat, ist mir ein Rätsel. Gerade für weniger erfahrene Nutzer könnte das problematisch sein. Der Lieferumfang besteh aus CPU-Kühler, Wärmeleitpaste und Backplate. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ansonsten macht der Kühler für den Preis aber einen guten und stabilen Eindruck.

Hier noch einige Informationen zusammengefasst:

- HP nutzt meistens (immer?) eine Custom-Backplate für ihre CPU-Kühler
- Kühler mit Pushpins für das Intel-Montagesystem / AMD-Clip-System passen also nicht
- Die HP-Backplate ist meistens an das Mainboard geklebt, lässt sich durch erhitzen (Fön?) des Klebers auf der Rückseite des Mainboards lösen
- HP nutzt z.T. Intel-Kühler mit entsprechenden Lochabständen für AMD-Systeme (z.B. LGA 1155/1156 auf AM3+) (Lochabstand messen)
- Einfache Kühler, die direkt auf die Backplate geschraubt werden (M3-Gewinde?), passen evtl. (muss im Zweifel ausprobiert werden)
- HP-Mainboards, die das HP-Logo als Aufdruck auf dem Mainboard haben, sind meistens "Eigenkreationen", die sich nur schwer oder gar nicht aufrüsten lassen (eigener Netzteilanschluss auf dem Board, keine genormte Größe, etc.)

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

